
Ask HN: Which (IT) automatization saved you the most time? - countryqt30
What software or script saved you a lot of time due to automating a repetitive task?
======
dozzie
cfengine, though not due to merely automating a repetitive task, but because
it changed the way I think about servers and because it showed me a really
well thought out architecture of such system.

